# New StarrFlight FOB colors comig soon!



## BowTech Dave

Awesome news Paul! Glad to hear that everyone is going to have such a huge choice in colors! Can't wait to get my NEON Green in the standard 1". 

Dave


----------



## Sprung

hey paul what is that thing? looks like some sort of gimmick to me


----------



## Paul Morris

Sprung said:


> hey paul what is that thing? looks like some sort of gimmick to me


Ha! If you're going for a gimmick, might as well go HOT PINK!


----------



## GSLAM95

BowTech Dave said:


> Awesome news Paul! Glad to hear that everyone is going to have such a huge choice in colors! Can't wait to get my NEON Green in the standard 1".
> 
> Dave


Sorry Dave I have exclusives for the season on Neon Green 1" standard


----------



## Paul Morris

GSLAM95 said:


> Sorry Dave I have exclusives for the season on Neon Green 1" standard


Lucky for me my new Avatar in a Neon Green *Axis* FOB:shade:


----------



## xring_assassin

*Pink....poop....*

My wife actually has her bow all rigged up in pink and purple, her arrows look like barbie arrows - pink wraps with purple vanes....I can already tell who else will be shooting FOB's thanks to this pink thing dangit. Something else pink to spend money on. Thanks Paul


----------



## MoNofletch

I sure would like some neon green FOB's when I shoot the Missouri state record!! :teeth:


----------



## Todd_ID

Looks like you've got a winner there! That could be the "tag soup guy's" punishment at the next 3D shoot! "Didn't shoot an elk, then you've got to shoot the pink ones!"


----------



## BSeals71

Nice! :darkbeer:


----------



## ks_kiwi

Paul - more choices is good but any word on the glow-in-the-dark FOB??


----------



## cactus kid

ks_kiwi said:


> Paul - more choices is good but any word on the glow-in-the-dark FOB??


THat would be AWESOME for night time hog hunting here in Tejas!


I actually think i am gonna buy the pink ones, i like 'em. my girlfriend does too!


----------



## dogg3250

ks_kiwi said:


> Paul - more choices is good but any word on the glow-in-the-dark FOB??


Same here that is the one I am waiting for


----------



## rogbo

cactus kid said:


> I actually think i am gonna buy the pink ones, i like 'em. my girlfriend does too!


Hey Paul, 



Told ya Pink would be a seller :wink: For everyone else...I've been after Paul for a about 4 months, tryin to weasel his last bunch of pink prototypes out of him. I was just about to stoop to hiring ninja assassins to breach starrflight security and wisk them away when....this happens. I wonder if ninja's return deposits????


----------



## Paul Morris

ks_kiwi said:


> Paul - more choices is good but any word on the glow-in-the-dark FOB??


No Go with the GID (for now)

Here is the scoop; I have not given up, but it does not look good.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=563318&highlight=FOB+starrflight




rogbo said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> 
> 
> Told ya Pink would be a seller :wink: I wonder if ninja's return deposits????


ninja's have a bad return policy! :wink:

The photo's do not do the pink justice. Man do those things "POP" in the sun!


----------



## Mrs. CC

Paul Morris said:


> No Go with the GID (for now)
> 
> Here is the scoop; I have not given up, but it does not look good.
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=563318&highlight=FOB+starrflight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja's have a bad return policy! :wink:
> 
> The photo's do not do the pink justice. Man do those things "POP" in the sun!


Hey paul --i would buy purple if you made some ,my wife is into purple and yellow sunflowers i maybe could get her shooting more with her own color fob's ? Harold aka caribou creek


----------



## Paul Morris

Just can not please everyone! ukey: Although I do have a secret stash of purple FOBs (keep that one quiet).


----------



## bigram

Paul Morris said:


> Just can not please everyone! ukey: *Although I do have a secret stash of purple FOBs (keep that one quiet).*


Hey everyone! MR.MORRIS. HAS A STASH OF PURPLE FOBS! haha:darkbeer: 

Looks good, im gonna need to get some of those pink ones for this 3-d season:wink:


----------



## gdcpony

Dangit! I just ordered! Oh well, next batch I guess. Those bright blue look a ton better than the royal blue.


----------



## cactus kid

why couldnt this thread have been started on pay day?


----------



## Paul Morris

gdcpony said:


> Dangit! I just ordered! Oh well, next batch I guess. Those bright blue look a ton better than the royal blue.



If you ordered the Royal Blue, you will be getting the Neon Blue! Ha!:wink:


----------



## Faltwater

*Gold Tips*

Does anyone know if the FOB will fit Gold Tip ultralight arrows? Thanks


----------



## rogbo

Currently FOB's fit Easton Axis shafts (narrow diameter) and standard diameter carbons. Not so familiar with GT anymore but if the ultra's are the same outside diameter as the XT's then you should be good to go. Nothing for the FAT shafts as far as I know. I'm sure Paul can correct me I mean heck, he snuck the new colors in on me :smile:

Or you could just go on over to www.starrflight.com and poke around a while. I'm sure all the sizes are listed there.


----------



## bigram

Your right about no FOB being made for fat shafts, but there is a way to make it work. Can't find the post, im sure Mr.Morris would now it though. SHows how to make it so that your FOBs can be put onto fat shafts. 
I think it goes something like this...

Get uni-bushing fat shaft. Cut the neck off one nock, and put halfway into the uni bushing. then get a short peice of carbon shaft, and stick it on, then get just put a FOB and nock on.


----------



## Paul Morris

Faltwater said:


> Does anyone know if the FOB will fit Gold Tip ultralight arrows? Thanks


The Standard FOB will work with the ultra lights but not the ultra light 22 or X-cutter.

The industry standard is an ID of 0.246 (spec on the gold tip web site) 

http://www.goldtip.com/products/cat...28D-4975-4F8D-844A-B2DB1F319CC9&rnd=215742512

find your arrow and look at the bottom right of the info window and click "view" this will give you the ID specs. If you arrow is 0.246 ID the Standard FOB will be perfect.



bigram said:


> Your right about no FOB being made for fat shafts, but there is a way to make it work.


I am not a target guy so I do not know much about the pin nock system. But I do not think it would work with FOBs. But if you arrow uses a uni-bushing and accepts a standard nock:

Here is how to make a uni bushing adapter. You do NOT need to glue the nock shaft in the uni-bushing if you do not want. 

The Gold Tip nocks have a long shaft or shank and work best for the cut off piece.


----------



## gdcpony

Paul Morris said:


> If you ordered the Royal Blue, you will be getting the Neon Blue! Ha!:wink:


Thanks! That's service!


----------



## Paul Morris

gdcpony said:


> Thanks! That's service!


You are welcome! Be sure and let me know how you like the neon blue.


----------



## MoNofletch

Green one's are great!!


----------



## 5 Rivers

Paul,
I think the BLUE FOBs fly just a little better!!!!!!! 
Cobalt?
What do you think?

Randy


----------



## mdewitt71

Neon Blue, Paul that is a great color................:darkbeer:

Need to get me some to play with over here in Iraq.


----------



## Paul Morris

mdewitt71 said:


> Neon Blue, Paul that is a great color................:darkbeer:
> 
> Need to get me some to play with over here in Iraq.


Not sure how to ship there?

Be safe my friend! When you get back, Blue FOBs for you!


----------



## BayouBob

Paul, You don't have to ship to Iraq. All the military guys have a mailing address that the Post Office treats just like regular mail. If he orders some with his military address (it won't match his credit card or Paypal address) you can mail them to him and the military postal system will finish the delivery.


----------



## xring_assassin

I can't wait to see the standard FOB's in EVERY color hit my quiver - I'm aiming for a pretty rainbow HAHAHAHA :wink:

Let's see:

Blood Red
Blaze Orange
Yellow
Neon Green
Blue
Pink
(NO purple yet)
Black and white

That means there are now EIGHT COLORS for eight arrows in my broadhead quiver!! WOOHOO that's gonna be sexayyyyy.  :wav:


----------



## Paul Morris

xring_assassin said:


> I can't wait to see the standard FOB's in EVERY color hit my quiver - I'm aiming for a pretty rainbow HAHAHAHA :wink:
> 
> That means there are now EIGHT COLORS for eight arrows in my broadhead quiver!!


Ha! You forgot the *dark forest green*. That makes nine!:wink:


----------



## caribou creek

Paul Morris said:


> Ha! You forgot the *dark forest green*. That makes nine!:wink:


 What makes these fob's nice for me. Is that i can carry them in my pocket till iam ready to shoot then insert the fob's with nocks .I carry my bow on my atv and snowmobile .Thru brush and over snow .I dont worry about them comeing off in transit.
When i shoot 3D i only use one or two fob's ,which i carry in my pocket till ready. You do get a few odd looks !The best one ive heard is "Who fletches your arrows ? " Unless you/me are going to show off all the arrows in your quiver all the fob's colors would do the trick !

When iam hunting the less that shows on my bow or arrows. Is less seen by animals .Which is hard to hide things at 6-7000 ft hunting white dall rams in alaska .They can see very well ! >>>>--------> caribou creek 

P.S still waiting for purple .hint --hint


----------



## Paul Morris

caribou creek said:


> P.S still waiting for purple .hint --hint


Well, It is not purple but the you will like the "care package". :wink:


----------



## xring_assassin

Hi Paul,

Question for you today:

When's the website going to be updated so it's super simple for someone like my "super simple" buddy can order the new colors? 

I'm guessing he'll want pink for some reason....


----------



## xring_assassin

*pink!!*

I must admit these are really nice FOB's and all, and I'm a pretty big boy, but I gotta admit that I may not be "man enough" to show up with THESE arrows at a shoot.... 

NICE COLOR PAUL!! You've got another winner here!


----------



## archery ham

How about Zebra striped FOBs !!! That will look awesome with my Ted Nugent Gold tip 55/75 !!! :RockOn:


----------



## Dakota6gun

*Hot pink FOBs - a very smart equipment selection!*

Got to tell all the FOB-o-holics out there, my wife gave the "Are you man enought to use hot pink?" :icon_jokercolor: challenge when I was buying arrow wraps. I just had to at that point. 

I was worried that they'd floresce and spook deer, but I've had no problems with that, and THEY ARE EEEEAAAASSSSYYYY TO FIND after putting the smack down on a deer. Easier than anything else I've shot with the exception of lumanocks--but at almost $10 each I've given up on those. 

I'm using orange FOBs since the pink weren't available, but I'll be "upgrading" shortly. I know a lot of golfers that won't use orange golf balls because they are surprisingly easy to lose. I had some trouble finding my orange FOB among the grass and leaves and it only dropped a couple feet from where I shot my deer this fall. Pink will pop. Eeeeaaaassssyyyy to find. Just like my arrows with pink wraps. 

Equipment is about function. Wraps are to make arrows easy to find after the FOB pops off. Pink works about the best of anything since there isn't (at least in North America [unless you are shooting into a flowerbed]) anything like that color in nature. FOBs are about arrow flight. Color is irrelevant for that--until they pop off and fall to the ground--then color may become an issue and pink will really increase the findability factor. Pink, viewed simply as an equipment choice, is excellent .

Thanks, Paul. Great move. Once I can order them online, you'll be hearing from me.

Tim


----------



## caribou creek

Dakota6gun said:


> Got to tell all the FOB-o-holics out there, my wife gave the "Are you man enought to use hot pink?" :icon_jokercolor: challenge when I was buying arrow wraps.
> 
> I was worried that they'd floresce and spook deer, but I've had no problems with that, and THEY ARE EEEEAAAASSSSYYYY TO FIND after putting the smack down on a deer. Easier than anything else I've shot with the exception of lumanocks--but at almost $10 each I've given up on those.
> 
> I'm using orange FOBs since the pink weren't available, but I'll be "upgrading" shortly. I know a lot of golfers that won't use orange golf balls because they are surprisingly easy to lose. I had some trouble finding my orange FOB among the grass and leaves and it only dropped a couple feet from where I shot my deer this fall. Pink will pop. Eeeeaaaassssyyyy to find. Just like my arrows with pink wraps.
> 
> Equipment is about function. Wraps are to make arrows easy to find after the FOB pops off. Pink works about the best of anything since there isn't (at least in North America [unless you are shooting into a flowerbed]) anything like that color in nature. FOBs are about arrow flight. Color is irrelevant for that--until they pop off and fall to the ground--then color may become an issue and pink will really increase the findability factor. Pink, viewed simply as an equipment choice, is excellent .
> 
> Thanks, Paul. Great move. Once I can order them online, you'll be hearing from me.
> 
> Tim


 I had to just laugh when i read this. Real archers dont use pink,real men dont have lap dogs? When i was single i used to find that i could mix my white with reds and all my white were pink ,Good thing thses were my under cloths -lol --Pink is easier to find in snow .The fobs do fall off and arrow stays under snow --by useing pink wraps and dental floss i can find my arrows while bird hunting --let me explain this .By useing red or green dental floss{when wet they bleed colors } .you insert dental floss into arrow shaft. useing needle ,thread thru insert hole pull enough thru to leave tail { about 3 foot }screw in tip to hold floss .leave remaining floss in arrow shaft.insert fob with just enought floss to slip under nock {so when fob falls off the string will trail behind } leaving trail of string --by useing red or green floss this will bleed in wet conditions for easy finding of arrows --of course you have found your fob first ! follow bleeding red or green floss to your arrow .I dont know how this would work in other conditions {wet leaves or moss,etc...}. looking forward to others repling to this thread .Paul --pink works for me in most cases .Wife still wants purple--hint hint .I'll order more whites from you for my dall sheep arrows .I think pink would work great for moose .My next hunt is this month for moose --Offer to black bear hunt with me is a rain check for you any time .ill let you know how i do with moose. Wish me luck .Caribou creek/Harold


----------



## NW_Bowhunter

I'm a FOB-o-holic too and thought I would chime in here.

Can't wait to get some new ones. :tongue:


----------



## rogbo

FOR THE RECORD.....bou is the ONLY Alaskan male wearing pink underwear. :wink:


----------



## caribou creek

rogbo said:


> FOR THE RECORD.....bou is the ONLY Alaskan male wearing pink underwear. :wink:


lol--yes in my early single days ,all thru colleage also .After 50 years i know how to do laundry now..its all i may have learn in colleage --lol


----------



## G5Striker

I think these would make a great addiction for breast cancer awarness. If one of our local LP Company truck drivers can drive a totally pink truck, I'm man enough to shoot wrapper neon pink with pink FOBs.


----------



## Paul Morris

Always go with your first hunch!

The very 1st FOB ever made way back in the day was HOT PINK. We all loved it, but felt that nobody would ever buy a Pink FOB.

My guess is that it will be the best selling FOB!

BTW-We have all colors available now. I just will take a while to update the web site. Unfortunately I have pilled up a bunch off bills. Mostly TV ads that did not work. As soon as I get caught up, I will be able to pay the IT guy to jazz up the web site.

For now, if anyone needs colors that are not on the web site, they can call me 1-888-488-4712 and I can take your order, or you can order on line (just pick any color) and follow it up with an email that you would like to change your color.

No way to run a business I know, but when you are just a small company, sometimes that is the way it goes.

Regards,


----------



## xring_assassin

G5Striker said:


> I think these would make a great addiction for breast cancer awarness. If one of our local LP Company truck drivers can drive a totally pink truck, I'm man enough to shoot wrapper neon pink with pink FOBs.



well whaddya know - what he says is a really good idea. I'll shoot pink now.


----------



## Omega

FOBs in weird, off-beat colors: gimmick morph!


----------



## Paul Morris

Omega said:


> FOBs in weird, off-beat colors: gimmick morph!


I hope to have something to announce next week that will meet you request


----------



## phk691

Is it next week yet?


----------



## Paul Morris

phk691 said:


> Is it next week yet?


Yes it is! I was expecting a surprise package today but it did not so up


----------



## archery ham

OK... I got more ideas.....

A special FOB that will stick to the deer (via serrated edges) and it has a tracking beacon on it....to track that big one.

For the hunter who wants a FOB friendly living room, he/she can have their own *FOB Ceiling Fan*.

If you want to FOB your ride, how about a set of *Chrome Plated FOB Wheels*.

FOB door knobs.....FOB Sink/Shower Knobs......FOB Radio Dials....

*A BIG FOB WINDMILL TO CREATE POWER TO MY HOUSE *


----------



## Paul Morris

*FOB Bling*

Ok.....

Here are a few photos of what we had up our sleeves. These reflective wraps are so bright, that I had to hold the light off to the side to get them on camera. If you hit one 20+ yards away at night, the beam back like a stop sign.

In the next few days I will finalize the deal, price etc.... Until then it is still a tease but you know what I am up to.

Need you vote (if you did not vote on the FOBs vs. Vane thread)

Full wraps or half wraps? so far it looks like full wraps get the vote.


----------



## sneak1413

i definetally like the wider wrap.


----------



## Paul Morris

*More Bling*


----------



## archery ham

Nice.....Full wraps are good.


----------



## BowTech Dave

*Full Wraps*

Paul, you know which ones I like, but I'll vote anyhow. The Full ones win out for me!:thumbs_up


----------



## Fulldrw

Reflective FOB wraps! Cool!:darkbeer:
I like the full sized ones better...IMHO.


----------



## Jamesw

I like the full sized best as well.Time to update the website with your new colors and bling.:wink:


----------



## Paul Morris

Jamesw said:


> I like the full sized best as well.Time to update the website with your new colors and bling.:wink:


Full Wraps it is! Web site in work as we speak!:wink:


----------



## xring_assassin

Paul Morris said:


> Full Wraps it is! Web site in work as we speak!:wink:


Dang that was quick!! Looks GREAT!!!


----------

